# Google- Tioga Nabs $18M from VCs for Phase III Irritable Bowel Studies - BioWorld Online



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Tioga Nabs $18M from VCs for Phase III Irritable Bowel Studies**BioWorld Online*That trial, scheduled to kick off next month, will enroll 600 D-*IBS* patients for twice daily treatment with 0.5 mg of asimadoline or placebo. *...*San Diego's Tioga Pharmaceuticals Raises $18 Million to Develop *IBS* Drug<nobr>Xconomy</nobr>Tioga Pharmaceuticals, Inc. Raises $18 Million to Fund Phase 3 Clinical Trial *...*<nobr>MarketWatch (press release)</nobr>Tioga Pharmaceuticals Raises $18M<nobr>San Diego Business Journal</nobr><nobr>FierceBiotech</nobr> -<nobr>socalTech.com</nobr><nobr>*all 18 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

